# Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira



## Poldix (29. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,


fahre in zwei Wochen nach Tavira an die östliche Algarve.
Hab mir schon alle Berichte zum Suchbegriff "Algarve" durchgelesen und mir auch schon paar nützliche Tips rausgeschrieben.

Tavira oder ein ähnlich gelegener Ort war leider nicht mit im Gespräch, von daher würd ich gerne mal wissen, ob dort schonmal jemand von euch es mit der Angelei versucht hat.

Werden in der Anlage "Pedras del Rei" ein Bungalow beziehen.

Aus Erzählungen habe ich bereits erfahren, dass dort ein Fluss ins Meer münden soll, eine kleine langgestrecke Insel vorgelagert ist (verbunden mit einer Brücke zum Festland, dort Baden die Touris), sowie auch ein Steg etwas ins Meer hineingehen soll.


Bin für jegliche Tipps dun Infos dankbar.


Gruß,
David


----------



## Freshwater (8. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Hallo Poldix,

irgendwelche hilfreichen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich fahre selber im September nach Tavira.

Danke für Feedback.

Gruß,


----------



## Jose (12. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*



Freshwater schrieb:


> Hallo Poldix,
> irgendwelche hilfreichen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ich fahre selber im September nach Tavira.
> Danke für Feedback.
> Gruß,


ist ja schon ein weilchen her, sein urlaub. ich würd' ihm ne PM schicken, er postet bestimmt nicht mehr hier.


----------



## Sargo (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Und wie war es denn nun in Tavira ?

Finde ich schade daß sehr viele Forumsbesucher vor der Reise
fragen und nach Rückkehr nichts berichten.

#q #q #q #q #q


----------



## Nolte (26. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Da hast du recht Jens!!!

Ich fahre selbst am 01.07.09 bis 30.07.09 nach Tavira

und währe danach berichten uber die douradas,robalos und Adllerfische...Haa und Sargos

FC


----------



## der-jorge (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*



Nolte schrieb:


> Da hast du recht Jens!!!
> 
> Ich fahre selbst am 01.07.09 bis 30.07.09 nach Tavira
> 
> ...




olã Filipe 
 meinste das kriegst du dann noch hin mit dem gelben riff#d|wavey:


----------



## Nolte (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

@DER-JORGE

Hi Jorge

Ja das weiss ich in moment nicht,es kommt drauf an €€€€€€:m

FC


----------



## Sargo (27. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

wie gerne hätte ich es geplant in dieser Zeit mit Dir dort zu Angeln. Tja jetzt ist ja nun der 
Nachwuchs für Anfang August geplant .......

Grüße

Jens 








=Nolte;2427734]Da hast du recht Jens!!!

Ich fahre selbst am 01.07.09 bis 30.07.09 nach Tavira

und währe danach berichten uber die douradas,robalos und Adllerfische...Haa und Sargos

FC[/quote]


----------



## Roca (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Ola, Tavira ist der Ausläufer der Algarve, seichte Sandbänke = vorgelagerte Inseln die vom Tourismus zum Sonnen genutzt werden. Zwar weiter weg, aber genial .....(ca. 70Km) 
Ein Hotspot ist Algar Seco, Praia do Carvoeiro, die andere Seite der Bar **** WO ES FANTASTISCHE FISCHGERICHTE UND ALLE ANDEREN LECKEREIEN *** gibt. drei duchgebrochene Ruten in 5 Jahren, tja das Marerial ................. Nun wird ab August eine WFT Never Crack, Länge 3,00 NHC BIG FISH ,  WG:250-1000 gr. zu Einsatz gebracht und den Halunken der anderen Ruten zu verhaften  Time at 22:00, wenns L A N G S A M dunkel wird ..Tiefe, ca 8 m ; Grund oder BIG POSE ( Knicklicht nicht vergessen ) auf 4 m, Köder, gekloppten Tintenfisch weils weicher ist, Krabben, Muschen, Sadrdinen, usw. 
Klippenhöhe Ebbe ca. 8 m. Flut ca. 5 m* .........und das Bier danach, falls die Passion nicht die Überhand ergreift ist in der Boneca Bar TRAUMHAFT......... Schöne Grüße an Jorge (der Inhaber ) von seinem Deutschen Bruder .....................

  Petri und  Waidmannsheil
Roca* :g
*para matar o bicho, Salute*


----------



## Sargo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Hy,

also WG 250 - 1000 Gramm finde ich etwas übertrieben  .....

Grüße

Sargo  :q








Roca schrieb:


> Ola, Tavira ist der Ausläufer der Algarve, seichte Sandbänke = vorgelagerte Inseln die vom Tourismus zum Sonnen genutzt werden. Zwar weiter weg, aber genial .....(ca. 70Km)
> Ein Hotspot ist Algar Seco, Praia do Carvoeiro, die andere Seite der Bar **** WO ES FANTASTISCHE FISCHGERICHTE UND ALLE ANDEREN LECKEREIEN *** gibt. drei duchgebrochene Ruten in 5 Jahren, tja das Marerial ................. Nun wird ab August eine WFT Never Crack, Länge 3,00 NHC BIG FISH ,  WG:250-1000 gr. zu Einsatz gebracht und den Halunken der anderen Ruten zu verhaften  Time at 22:00, wenns L A N G S A M dunkel wird ..Tiefe, ca 8 m ; Grund oder BIG POSE ( Knicklicht nicht vergessen ) auf 4 m, Köder, gekloppten Tintenfisch weils weicher ist, Krabben, Muschen, Sadrdinen, usw.
> Klippenhöhe Ebbe ca. 8 m. Flut ca. 5 m* .........und das Bier danach, falls die Passion nicht die Überhand ergreift ist in der Boneca Bar TRAUMHAFT......... Schöne Grüße an Jorge (der Inhaber ) von seinem Deutschen Bruder .....................
> 
> ...


----------



## Roca (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Portugal -> Algarve -> Tavira*

Wat muss dat muss |bigeyes war ein Schnäppchen |rolleyes

Grüße Roca





Sargo schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> also WG 250 - 1000 Gramm finde ich etwas übertrieben  .....
> 
> ...


----------

